# Will 2 super rdb p's 2 inch survive cycling?



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

will my 2 super rdb p's 2 inch survive cycling because i had watched the cycling happen and it was weird because the levels went up and then down and got settled but now its doing it again so will they be ok? wuts the % chance they will live? give it to me straight







lol... because i just checked both nitrate and ammonia and ammonia is about 5-10 ish and so is nitrate. that looks like cycling to me...but if im gonna need to put them in another tank i wana make sure it is cycling not just something simple. because the first cycling lasted a week which is way unusual...i got the tank 2 weeks ago so its most likly cycling


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Can you get a hold of some bio-spria ? That will cycle your tank overnight. If you can't just watch your p's closely for any signs of ammonia burns.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

if the fish become sluggish or their eyes become cloudy, either do a water change or remove them. Don't do a water change unless either of these 2 things happen and don't feed them (or feed them very little) until the tank is cycled.

the faster it cycles the more likely they will die, they can adjust to the increased ammonia/nitrites if the levels go up slow enough.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Yea, biospira is a good idea. It helps cycle the tank faster.


----------

